# Dog and/or scooter?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I am in need of help.

I want a scooter, boy's toys and all that as much as "need". But I'm not so desperate as to pay out for something that won't get used. I yearn for a GT60:
http://www.uk.vespa.com/_vti_g2_nwA...untry=GB&language=EN&rfrsh=6570507&idnews=157

out soon, but it is expensive, even more so when I have to get a Brink strengthened towbar to replace the relatively weedy Witter one I have. (Towbar because I want the rear rack on and off quickly and don't want to drive to Germany for quick detachable chassis brackets that clash with a towbar anyway). At the other end of the scale, I could go for one of these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8032854330&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8041563954&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

The thing is (finally) I can't see us using it that much when a dog travels with us (and she's a joy). We cycle gently with her on occasions, her trotting free or on one of these which works brilliantly (more bottoms, Pusser!):
http://www.walkydogusa.com/
These are similar:
http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item--Bike-Lead-Set--bikelead
http://www.bikerdog.com/

But a scooter is different. So, who out there travels with a scooter AND a dog, or shall I just give up on the idea?

Dave


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

*I am a scooterer - if you want the look of a Vespa retro and don't want to pay top dollar - go for a Aprilia Habana Custom. They do a 50cc and a 125cc. I have a 125 on 2002 plate which was less than a grand. I have seen 50cc for £500.

I didn't click all your links but beware cheap unbranded ebay scooters - no one will service them and the continuance of parts is a big risk. Warranties are very difficult to claim against (I tried for a mate) and include parts only after your cost to get old parts posted to them - expensive if its large.

Remember Italjet another italian maker is no longer parts supported in the Uk so again lots of cheap ones on ebay - I have a 125 waiting the spring for sale. Being sold as parts getting difficult. Internet parts still OK if your italian is good.

No dog will do 30mph!! following a 50cc let alone 65mph after a 125cc.

You may find you use a scooter more than you think - I have a really nice Range Rover but find myself continually jumping on the scooter as no traffic hold up and no parking charges is a god send.

B and Q and back - Range Rover 40 mins - Scooter 15mins (small items only!!!)*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dave...how big is the dog ? Can scooters pull a dog trailer ? We've seen them with happy dogs inside, being pulled by bikes. It doesn't add much to the image having a trailer behind but it would be practical !

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both. When I say travel with dog and scooter, I meant both on board the motorhome, not the dog on/towed by the scooter which already has two adults on it. The engineering for a push-bike trailer is a bit different to that needed for a scooter, I reckon!

No, the issue is more one of when we leave the motorhome, the only time we tend to leave the dog in it is in the cool of an evening after a nice long walk/cycle, when we nip out to the pub for a drink/dinner. To use the scooter would entail leaving the dog behind more often.

Unless, hopefully, I'm missing some nice compromise followed by those who have both a dog and a scooter .......

I suppose it is handy when just one of you needs to pop out for something, but that tends not to happen on our weekending lifestyle.

Dave
PS The dog is a Golden Retriever bitch - say 55lbs in non-metric money though I haven't had her on the scales since we've been fattening her up with Weetabix and warm milk for breakfast (she's spoiled, and as she brings me the papers in bed and post to the breakfast table, deserves to be).


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We have two dogs and a scooter too, and quite often we pop out for an hour or two, as long as she's not being left for too long with just her own company Dave then it's not much different from home!

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bump.

Anyone else travel in their van with both scooter and dog?

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dave not me, but there is one thing that puzzles me.

I have a boxer you have a ducato, same horse different jockey, now you intend mounting a scooter on the back as did I, until I read about the tow ball weight on the Peugeot site. 

They state the maximum tow ball weight to be 80kgs, by this I’m assuming that would be the same as vertical weight. Now that is not much allowance for your scooter and rack, seeing as your van is the same.

Now this has me confused, Peugeot state 80kgs, Witter state 80kgs and yet looking on the Brink site you mentioned they state 120kgs, how can that be, yes Brink may be strengthened (although it does not say so) but the manufacturer states 80kgs, who’s to be believed.

Oh, and I put my van in Brinks web site, Peugeot Boxer, came up with 120kgs, and yours was the same, talk about confusing, Brinks actually call it vertical weight, much easier for me to understand.

MHS…Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We got 2 Electric Bikes and 2 dogs, dogs sit in baskets :lol: maybe you could get a big basket fixed on the back of scooter or a box I have seen doggie trollies at the shows that you may be able to adapt.Baring that get a side car
:lol: although what you want a scooter for I dont know with your tiddler you can go anywhere in it 
:roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jacquie - Yes, I'm pleased to where you can get a panel van. The scooter is for fun. Plus just as you see far more by pushbike than car, well with a scooter you see more AND over a greater area/distance.

Rob - well you're ahead of me. I'm just going by what Murvi told me over the phone, that Brink do a strengthened model that goes to 150kg on the Ducato. You'd need the Maxi chassis I have for that to be a sensible option.

Dave


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Just a thought!. We intend taking our dog (Chow-Chow) but ideally bikes and a scooter as well. I don't think I can have all that weight at the back so I've been considering something like this from Towtal and leaving the bike rack on.










Is this feasible?


----------

